

Windows Phone 8.1 Announced. it’s more like Windows Phone 9 - realcul
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/windows-phone-8-1-will-be-big-big-enough-to-be-windows-phone-9/

======
lucid00
Moving from XAP to APPX will be the most important part of this update.

